# Has anyone tried African Wonders Products?



## monniej (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, so i'm still not totally happy with my hair regimine, although it's better than it's been in a while. i found this site and wondered if any of you ladies have heard of or tried these products. let me know what you think.

Hello! Curly hair has special needs. The curlier the hair, the drier it tends to be. For curly hair to grow long it needs the best hair care and hair products. African Wonders Hair Products were developed to moisturize dry hair, repair damage and help black and curly hair grow long. Our products stop breakage, stop hair loss and make hair healthy, strong and beautiful.







African Wonders Black Hair Care and Curly Hair Care/Hair Style Products


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope, have not tried. Are they costly though? If they aren't, maybe you can buy just the shampoo and conditioner to try it out?


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, have not tried. Are they costly though? If they aren't, maybe you can buy just the shampoo and conditioner to try it out? not too pricey. i was thinking about starting with the product that works as a moisturizer for curly hair. it's called hair dew.


----------

